
Against Little Free Libraries - Tomte
https://www.citylab.com/navigator/2017/05/the-case-against-little-free-libraries/523533/
======
mindcrime
Oh, for the love of FSM. This has to be the biggest load of bullocks I've
heard recently. Of course LFL's are free - _to the end user_. And that's what
matters. If I choose to donate surplus books from my personal collection to
the nearby LFL and somebody comes and takes it, that's absolutely a free
transaction for them. And, no, "real" libraries are most certainly _not_ free.
They're generally tax funded, which is the opposite of free in that you pay
for it even if you don't use it!

OK, yeah, the $40 fee to "license" the LFL brand rubs up against some of my
ideological biases a bit, but here's the rub... nothing mandates that you call
your "yard front library" a "Little Free Library (tm)". You can set one up and
call it whatever you want, if you're willing to forego being listed on their
website. Big whooping deal. There are plenty of ways to publicize the presence
of your own library.

